# Do you think she is bred? ;)



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2014)

What do you think? Is she bred?   




 

*Katie is due Jan 9th. 9 more weeks to go!*  She must be having girls as she seems to be carrying her weight all the way around! 
Triplets on her first go around, a SINGLE BUCKLING on her second... and she was huge . Really hoping at least twins this time. We had to stop milking her because she was just getting so fat by having any feed at all. She is on hay only and has been. Sure hoping there are more babies in there and it isn't just FAT!

She was just standing  there watching me fill buckets ... never moved ... thought "I have to get a pic of the wide load"! It makes me laugh every time I see the pics... you can see where her shoulders are and her normal outline.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 11, 2014)

and I thought Haze was big!! Wow, tell me how do you think they are able to support all that on those four little legs?


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 11, 2014)

Southern are you sure she's preggers?    she looks like a bowling ball with legs.  what a cutie she is, looking at you like what??


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I would need to see a picture of her girly parts to know for sure


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2014)

This is Katie from her last kidding... 
1 month before kidding... A SINGLE


----------



## babsbag (Nov 11, 2014)

I have goats due the same time as yours and only one looks pregnant and she has had trips the last two times. I keep looking at my girls wondering where they are hiding their babies. If I hadn't had bio-pryn preg. test them I would think that they weren't bred.

Actually if they all had singles this year I would be ok. I DON'T NEED ANYMORE GOATS.!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 12, 2014)

I've often said on here that the ones that look huge, don't necessarily correlate to multiples.
In fact, at our place the thinner ones seem more prone to multiples.
Coleus and Rosemary are more slender animals and have had
3,4,3 and 3,4,2 respectively.
Ginger and Cookie on the other hand are always fatter and they have had 1,2,1 and 1,1,1 respectively.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

So true! It seems here that the "thinner" ones have multiples and end up with higher BW. The big ones.. big singles.

I did notice today that my 7 month old bucklings look pregnant too...
maybe @babsbag  is right... my goats are getting fat.
 
I don't even give my bucklings feed 
If Katie gives me a single she is outta here.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 13, 2014)

I am seriously laughing out loud. That poor goat!!! How the heck her pasterns are going to hold up, i have no idea! Wow! What is your secret to all that conditioning  hahaha!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the results! I have two girls who look bred but smaller than this time last year and two girls who dont look bred at all, but are very tall and muscled goats. Hopig for twins off the obers (both kidded to single bucklings last year, huge ones) and Aaaanything at all off the other two.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2015)

day 145th will be the 4th! Better be more than 1 
then the next day I have a Mini mancha due (f-2) generation

Thinking the mini may have a single... but that is okay.

@Sweetened  did you do a kidding thread this year?
I haven't done one but maybe I should... 

I love baby goats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 2, 2015)

Due date is coming up!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 2, 2015)

Get that thread up!

I dont have a thread, i guess i should start.


----------

